# Intro to Regulative Principle



## sosipater (Aug 23, 2004)

Does anyone have any recommendations for a fairly easy to read introduction to the ideas and reasoning behind the Regulative Principle? I have not fully embraced the RP, but do see many merits and lean that way. I would like to study this with my wife, as she is not as RP leaning as I am. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Grace & Peace,
Russ

P.S. Resourses that can be found online are preferable. Thanks! :bs2:


----------



## wsw201 (Aug 23, 2004)

D. G. Hart has a very good book on the subject titled "With Reverance and Awe: Returning to the Basics of Reformed Worship". Its a good treatment on the subject and easy to read. I am currently reading his latest book "Recovering Mother Kirk: The Case for Liturgy in the Reformed Tradition".


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Aug 23, 2004)

The chapter on Religious worship and the Sabbath day in the WCF and teh Catechism questions on the second commandment are also good places to start for basic summaries of the regulative principle with scripture references.


----------



## Scott (Aug 24, 2004)

This is pretty good, although a bit extreme in application:

http://www.swrb.com/newslett/actualNLs/BibW_ch0.htm


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 24, 2004)

This is not a hard book, but it is very helpful - "[i:d4d03aea92]Gospel Worship[/i:d4d03aea92]" by Jeremiah Burroughs. It is 14 sermons on Regulating Worship by God's holiness.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Aug 24, 2004)

The Scriptural Law of Worship by Carl W. Bogue


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 24, 2004)

[quote:09c5f60354="tcalbrecht"]The Scriptural Law of Worship by Carl W. Bogue[/quote:09c5f60354]

A second for this. Carl is a friend and a very sharp fellow.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 24, 2004)

There are a couple of fine articles on this subject to be found right here at A Puritans Mind:

http://www.apuritansmind.com/PuritanWorship/McMahonRegulativePrinciple.htm

http://www.apuritansmind.com/PuritanWorship/YoungWilliamPuritanRegulativePrinciple.htm


----------



## sosipater (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks to everyone. This should definitely get us started studying this topic.


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 26, 2004)

Russ,

You should also check out a little book by Terry Johnson called, [i:c30ce00edb]Reformed Worship: Worship That is According to Scripture[/i:c30ce00edb]. It is an excellent, simple and pastoral treatment.


----------



## Scott (Aug 27, 2004)

Fred: Where do you get the book? I could not find it on Amazon. It looks like that could be a good resource to have available at the church.


----------



## sosipater (Aug 27, 2004)

Hey Fred,

Funny you should recommend Terry Johnson's book. I actually read most of it a couple of years or so ago, but I didn't spend too much time threshing it out. I need to go back and re-read. Actually, I live near Savannah and my old roommate attends Terry's church and I have visited on Sunday nights quite often in the Past. I think very highly of Mr. Johnson and have chatted with him on a couple of occassions. 

Anyway, thanks for reminding me about it. :bs2: 



Grace & Peace,
Russ


----------



## sosipater (Aug 27, 2004)

[quote:b937c91339]Fred: Where do you get the book? I could not find it on Amazon. It looks like that could be a good resource to have available at the church.[/quote:b937c91339]

Scott,

If you can't get it anywhere else and still want it let me know and I will swing by IPC and get a copy and send it to you.

Grace & Peace,
Russ


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 27, 2004)

[quote:7029aa26a2="Scott"]Fred: Where do you get the book? I could not find it on Amazon. It looks like that could be a good resource to have available at the church.[/quote:7029aa26a2]

Scott,

Contact First Pres in Jackson (601.353.8316) for a copy. That is what the back of the book says.

The book is published by Reformed Academic Press.


----------



## FrozenChosen (Aug 27, 2004)

Speaking of First Pres Jackson, here are some more introductory articles to the RP:

http://www.fpcjackson.org/resources/apologetics/Worship/index.htm


----------

